# مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية-مصر



## يحي الحربي (6 مايو 2007)

تحتوي الاعداد الاولى من المجلة كثير من المصطلحات العلمية في مجالات علمية وهندسة وطبية وغيرها من فروع العلوم النظرية والتطبيقية

1 - المصطلحات العلمية و الفنية التي أقرها المجمع - المجلد 27.

2 - المصطلحات العلمية و الفنية التي أقرها المجمع - المجلد 05.

3 - محاضر جلسات مجمع اللغة العربية - مصر.


ويمكن تحميلالاعداد المتوفرة من الرابط التالي:

http://wadod.net/list.php?cat=8

نامل الفائدة والدعاء


----------



## محمد 1966 (21 مايو 2007)

اشكرك على هذة الافادة الرائعة جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------

